# new seiryu stone cleaning help



## sticky (Feb 26, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hi i just got some new seiryu stone and wanted to know the best way to clean it up as some stones have a white dusty residue on them that looks like it could be removed to show the lovely dark underneath any tips to buff the rocks up or have i just got to work with wot i'v got


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi sticky,

I didn't buy seiryu stone but I purchased some similar stones that are imported from SE China. I boiled mine for about 15 minutes. Then, after they cooled I scrubbed them with a brush and rinsed them under cold water to remove any residue that had been loosened during the boiling. This is how they turned out:


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi sticky,
> 
> I didn't buy seiryu stone but I purchased some similar stones that are imported from SE China. I boiled my for about 15 minutes. Then, after they cooled I scrubbed them with a brush and rinsed them under cold water to remove any residue that had been loosened during the boiling. This is how they turned out:


Hey Seattle where you get them stones from?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi heineken357,

LOL....several people have asked! Long story short I went online last summer and "Googled" something like "stones Seattle, WA" and I came up with the name of a bonzai supplier about 5 miles from my house. I went by there and met the owner. He had a wooden crate about 4' square filled with 1000# of this stuff for $3.50 per pound. I picked out the ones I liked with good texture and contrast. He called them "Ying" stones from S. China. Hope this helps!


----------



## sticky (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the tip i'll put the pan on then


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> He called them "Ying" stones from S. China.


According to:

http://www.spirit-stones.com/2008/02/07/ying-stone

Ying stones are limestone with calcite deposits. Does that mean they will raise the water pH over time?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi bartoli,

I believe that Ying stones can raise the PH and hardness. I have read that Seiryu stone can raise aquarium PH and hardness as well. 

I monitor my Ph, KH, and GH, typically on a monthly basis. The tap water here in Seattle varies with the source, but my tap water is typically 7.8 PH, 2.0 dKH, and 4.0 dGH (72 ppm).

The 45 gallon where I am using the Ying stone has a 6.6 PH (with pressurized CO2), 2.0 dKH, and 7.0 dGH (125 ppm). 

Typically I add a little NaHCO3 (Baking Soda) to raise the KH in that tank and CaCl, MgSO4, and Seachem Equibrium to raise the GH. I do a weekly 35 - 50% water change. I don't think that increased PH or hardness is a problem with this stones if the user does regular water changes.


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi bartoli,
> 
> I believe that Ying stones can raise the PH hardness. I have read that Seiryu stone can raise aquarium PH and hardness as well.


Thanks Seattle_Aquarist. Regarding Seiryu stone, according to:

http://www.thegreenmachineaquatics....s/_seiryu1kg/262943/ADA Seiryu Stone (Per Kg)

"Please note that this rock may raise pH and hardness, though generally not to an unmanageable level."


----------

